# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ξάνθης >  Συνδεση ξανθης

## asteris123

Υπαρχει τιποτα στην Ξανθη στημενο; Αν οχι υπαρχει δυνατοτητα συνδεσης με Awmn μεσω vpn?

----------


## Cha0s

> Υπαρχει τιποτα στην Ξανθη στημενο; Αν οχι υπαρχει δυνατοτητα συνδεσης με Awmn μεσω vpn?


Αν είσαι μόνος και θες απλά να συνδεθείς στο AWMN μπορείς με VPN στο vpn.awmn.net με user/pass awmn

Αν μιλάς εκ μέρους κοινότητας και θες να βγει όλη η κοινότητα στο AWMN τσέκαρε εδώ http://wix.gr.com

----------


## nstergi

άλλο ξανθή και άλλο Ξάνθη.

είδα και εγώ ξανθη και νόμιζα πως θέλει καμια ξανθιά να συνδεθεί!

----------


## asteris123

Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει ασυρματη κοινοτητ εδω γι αυτο ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα . Αν υπαρχει ας με ενημερωσει καποιος αλλιως θα μπω με το vpn που μου ειπες στο awmn

----------


## StarGazer

Μίλα με αυτόν: http://www.wna.gr/wind/?page=nodes&node=460
και τους τριγύρω...

----------

